# Alde Heating issue Argos 747-2



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All.

On my last outing I noticed that the led above the gas switch on my Alde heating controller flashes when I use my heating on gas. Everything seems to be working fine but it flashes away.

If I switch to electric its all fine and no flashes.

I thought this flashed when the gas was finished but this is not the case as the motorhome warms up and water heats up too. 

I have changed the gas regulator as I am aware these are prone to failing but still the same.

Its a Alde 3010 system.

Any ideas?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Ours flashes red just as it switches on when the system calls for heat, other than that nothing.

Martin


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats what i thought as my last burstner 747 had a similar system.


----------

